# Client Acces (AS400) sur iBook via VPC



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2003)

Juste une petite question en passant :
est ce que l'un d'entre vous a essayé de faire fonctionner Client Access (emulateur AS400) sur iBook via Virtual PC ?

Normalement ça devrait passer, mais je prefere m'en assurer avant d'investir + de 1000 Euros dans un portable ...

merci.


----------



## c-66 (16 Novembre 2003)

Je me demande s'il n'existe pas également des terminaux fonctionnant en natifs sous OS X ou éventuellement X11, ce serait peut-être même une meilleure solution. Allez faire un tour sur  Version Tracker vous trouverez peut-être qqch.

Dans tous les cas je déplace ce message ce qui permettra peut-être de trouver une réponse plus précise.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

Effectivement il en existe (genre MochaSoft je crois ) ...

Mais le pb est que applis développées dans ma boite ,  sous Windows of course, s'appuient sur Client Access donc VPC obligatoire ... 

en tous cas merci pour la réponse


----------

